# Vaginal cyst I&D (not Bartholin) and vaginal mucous tag removal



## Rita B. Conley (Jul 20, 2011)

Provider saw a patient with a non-infected vaginal cyst and utilized a punch bx to incise and drain the cyst, drainage was not sent for culture nor was the cyst biopsied, it was simply drained. The documentation does not refer to the cyst as a Bartholin cyst, although the cyst is near the anatomical region for a Bartholin cyst; awaiting the provider's confirmation. In the meantime, the only "vaginal" cyst codes I can find relate specifically to an infected Bartholin cyst (56420) and I&D of vaginal hematoma, non OB (57023).  I cannot find a generic code for vaginal cyst I&D?  Would the colpocentesis (57020-surgical puncture of the vagina) be appropriate or an unlisted code? 

Also, I need a code for vaginal mucous tag removal, tag removed via suture ligation.   I don't find a code for that either.

Opinions are welcome.


----------



## Jewel Mccray (Jul 20, 2011)

All codes to first part of problem is correct 
the second part is 57061, 57100


----------

